# Looking for Child's Dance Leotards @ wholesale pricing?



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Does anyone know of any wholesale blank child's dance leotards? I have a dance school that wants their logo on dance leotards for the students and can't seem to find a true wholesale source. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

analandry said:


> Does anyone know of any wholesale blank child's dance leotards? I have a dance school that wants their logo on dance leotards for the students and can't seem to find a true wholesale source. Thanks for any help.


This is one of the largest manufacturers of Leotards in the world:

Gymnastics Leotards and Competition Leotards by Snowflake Designs Home of Snowflake Designs - Leotards and More!

The owner LaDonna is the Best!


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Bling Art USA said:


> This is one of the largest manufacturers of Leotards in the world:
> 
> Gymnastics Leotards and Competition Leotards by Snowflake Designs Home of Snowflake Designs - Leotards and More!
> 
> The owner LaDonna is the Best!


Thanks for sharing. These are awesome gym leotards but I'm looking for dancing leotards. Preferably solid black and cotton.


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

Motionwear - Dance Kids Leotards

You would have to set up an account to get the wholesale pricing.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You should also look at this site - I have met them at a couple of shows and they are easy to deal with. Don't know if they have what you need.

Pizzazz Performance Wear!


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pizzazz Performance Wear![/QUOTE]

Pizzazz does not carry leotards.


----------



## vtdancer (Nov 25, 2006)

I own a dance studio & in order to buy from dance wear wholesalers you must own a studio. The studio that wants the leotards may already have an account with Weissman's Designs for Dance, Curtain Call, Wolff-Fording or another of the many suppliers (but then of course you'll lose any markup profit).


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

I don't mark up my blanks. She doesn't want to have to handle it is why I was looking for myself. I did find one place and going to order a few to see how they are. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Latasha (Feb 29, 2012)

Try here : ) Halo Heaven | Leotards they have some for 4.00 each not sure if you have found some cheaper or not & im not sure of the quality of these either.. Good luck : )


----------

